# best way to ship tortoise?



## stinax182 (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm going to be shipping my adult (6", 480g) Russian tort soon. I've seen a couple threads discussing putting larger torts in a box in a larger box so they have room to right themselves if they are to flip. and smaller ones in plastic cups.

but just to throw it out there, i have a laptop box that is a couple inches taller than the tort...seems he wouldn't be able to flip over from being tossed around but on the other hand, if someone were to purposely put the box upside down, he may or may not be able to flip back over (I've seen him correct himself in hopeless situations)

i thought of this because when i received my yearling leopard, (too large for a cup) she was upside down. I've seen her flip since then and she's so highly domed that its impossible for her to right herself without something right next to her, I'm sure the members with torts that have high domes know what I'm talking about. so even if, let's say the ups worker, puts her the right way, all the juggling could tip her just as easily. so for a tort that sucks at getting back on their feet, is laptop box a good idea? since they can't right themselves given the room anyways, and i hope most of the people would follow the labels and put it right side up, the odds of having a highly domed tort flip would be smaller?

i would obviously label it correctly with big bold, screaming letters, haha. and probably some hand warmers and towels to buffer the sides. i could give him a bit of room to move or pack him with towels nice and snug  just a thought!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 25, 2012)

I haven't re-read this thread in a long time, but if it doesn't talk about keeping the tortoise warm, you can use those hand warmers they sell for hunters to use.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-1379.html


----------



## Tim/Robin (Dec 25, 2012)

emysemys said:


> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-1379.html



One HUGE flaw with this posting is the lack of an insulated box! Do not ship any time any where without an insulated box. It serves multiple purposes. Obviously it insulates and protects from temperatures but it also makes the box much less likely to be crushed!


Here is an old posting that I outlined a very safe shipping method. My posting is #12 on this thread, http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-26628.html. I have shipped many, many tortoises without a single issue. I do not recommend shipping this time of year. Heat packs can fail and the animal will suffer. It isn't worth harming an animal!!!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes, read the thread in shipping AND if you go to www.shipyourreptiles.com they also have great easy to follow directions. Plus, you will probably have to use them for the shipping anyways. They have a number on there to call and you talk to Andy. He's very patient and helpful. I'm sure he gets a lot of the same questions all day every day and he has always been very thorough, patient, and polite every time I have called.


----------



## stinax182 (Dec 25, 2012)

thank you everyone! i had every intention of providing insulation and warmth, was just curious about the box. but i will take the advice and go through the website you suggested.


----------



## EricIvins (Dec 25, 2012)

A laptop box will not work. The minimum height for my boxes is 6", and that allows minimal space for most Turtles/Tortoises........Hand warmers will not work either. 40 hour heat packs are the industry standard, and for good reason........


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2012)

The requirement is nothing less than the 40 hour heat packs. Please don't use hand warmers to ship live reptiles, they are a bad idea. They have a very short duration, but a HIGHER peak temp, and neither of those is a positive. 

An insulated box provides a temperate environment, protecting from the animal getting too hot or too cold. An insulated box also provides significantly more structural protection, from crushing or damage.

These have both been mentioned, but I thought I would re-mention, as they are important : )

[email protected] is a great contact as well, he can walk you through the process or answer questions!


----------

